# IH 454 IPTO has no hydraulic oil going to it from MCV



## Major Henry (Nov 19, 2019)

Hello all, I bought an older IH 454 50HP Diesel 3cyl for $900 that needed some TLC. I replaced a steering hose and cleaned the Master Control Valve, replaced hydraulic filter and fluid and rebuilt the IPTO clutch however I have 0 psi of oil coming out of the IPTO Regulator and no hydraulic oil feeding the IPTO clutch so I can’t bushhog. All the MCV valves have been removed and cleaned and my steering can be turned with my pinky finger and the 3poimt hitch picks up the bushhog easily. Help?


----------



## Major Henry (Nov 19, 2019)

Forgot to mention the brakes which also work off the same pump and hydraulic oil I believe will get hard if you pump them but they are mushy and don’t stop the tractor. Even if rolling on a hill in neutral or clutch pushed in. I’ve done everything I can think of and have come up empty handed and really need to get my tractor working


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Major! While I have no ideas for you, I know that someone will be able to walk you through this. Whenever you get a chance though, we'd love photos of your new toy!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Major Henry. I'm not a trouble shooter bay any means, but I was wondering if the PTO or the brakes worked prior to the rebuild?
Not sure if you have a manual. or if you've seen this over at Redpower. This may help.


----------



## Major Henry (Nov 19, 2019)

The brakes have always been mushy and if I pump them they get hard but they don’t stop the tractor if on a hill it will fall free until no gravity so the brakes have never worked and still don’t work. I never could get the ipto to work. I don’t know what to do.


----------



## Major Henry (Nov 19, 2019)

Oh one update, according to my service manual in the power steering return line behind the fitting there is a metal piston with four holes in it a spring and a plastic poppet. I have the spring and the metal piston thing but no poppet. If that’s not in it will the hydraulic oil bypass the IPTO engage and ipto regulator valves and dump oil back into the case basically giving me no psi and no oil to the ipto clutch?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Seems you have found your problem with the PTO engage, I hope you save pogo's schematic of the hydraulic circuit if you don't have this in your service manual as this is very useful tracing oil paths.

With your tractor brakes, have you bled them yet ?, they do have bleeder nipples for bleeding, I looked after a 475 and a 574 Inter in the 80's and the brakes were a problem at times, if you can't bleed them, you may find you will have to replace the O rings on the piston and replace the brake discs, if the wrong transmission oil was used, then the lining material would dissolve, this was a stipulation at the time when we got these tractors new.

It would pay you to check the brake service valve as well, this may be gunked a bit and need cleaning.


----------



## Major Henry (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I will certainly look into the tips you gave me for getting my brakes back in operational condition. I hope someone didn’t put anything other than Hytran in it before I bought it earlier this month. I’ve read that’s the best fluid but also read that there’s other fluids that actually exceed Hytran for the same price so I’m looking into that as well. I may need to drain everything out again when I get the plastic steering poppet in the mail and start with new Hytran again hoping the first change will help flush the system out. I sure hope that poppet will get my ipto working again. I have absolutely zero pressure and no oil at all coming out the T fitting. It doesn’t even act like it wants to engage. I already had that fluid flow diagram and see the orange that comes from I’m guessing is the steering return line. If the poppet doesn’t work what else can I check for? When I broke what I think is the steering return line oil poured out of the MCV but not the line itself. I wonder if there’s even pressure being returned? How would I test, leave the line off and start the tractor and see if it shoots out from pump pressure? If no pressure there what would I look at in the hand pump to see why I have no return pressure?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Major Henry it is improbable to really help you without a service manual , I would suggest you really read the workings of the MCV and understand the operation of all of the regulating valves incorporated in the MCV and hopefully these should be in your service manual,-- the manual doesn't have trouble shooting listed ?.

if you look at the oil flow schematic you will see the orange feed from the hand pump and if you look at the two regulators either side of the high pressure pink supply feed, you should see oil supply for the IPTO coming from these regulators also, so If the poppet doesn't help with your problem, I would be investigating those two regulators too.

looking at the schematic, the IPTO spool valve has to be pushed all the way in for the oil pressure to feed the PTO clutch, I know you have said you pulled valves and regulators, but have you noticed if you are getting full travel on the spool ?, with the spool in the neutral position, the oil bypasses and returns through the oil cooler.

when you say you broke a line from the MCV you had oil come out of the MCV, I feel that may be the supply for the hand pump, the bleed back line from the hand pump will have oil running from the pipe if as you say the steering is light to turn so that part of the system is working ok.

wish I could help more but it is nearly 40 years since I have had anything to do with Ag tractors and I have forgotten more than I remember.


----------

